# Accidently turned my husband's shirt pink....



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Can I fix it or is it too late?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd say it is now your shirt.

If you didn't dry it - there is a better chance of getting it out. There is a product on the market for just such a thing - look for it near the laundry soap. I haven't had much luck with it - but I usually wait until the shirt has been dried to fix it.

Or - just try bleach. But again - it has only worked for me if the items hasn't been dried.

good luck!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I guess it's now my pink shirt LOL


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

How to rmove color from accidently dyed clothing in the wash...................
http://www.wikihow.com/Remove-Coloring-Washed-in-to-Clothes


----------



## Dorothea (May 10, 2004)

just tell him his eyes are playing tricks on him....or tell him you thought he would look good in pink,,,


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

was it white?

do you have baking soda and vinegar at home.?


If yes, mix a thin paste of baking soda and vinegar (it will bubble like a volcano) put formerly white shirt in a big pot of water.... cold is fine... put in about 1/2 cup of this bs/v mix and let it sit a little bit. Should take out the stain. 

Angie


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Can it be fixed? Well, no way!
Afraid he'll be angry you say?
But what could it hurt?
He might like the shirt.
You'll just have to convince him he's gay.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> was it white?
> 
> do you have baking soda and vinegar at home.?
> 
> ...



thanks, I'll try that!


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

Tell him it's "light red" and not to worry about it....... :shrug: 

Godd luck on getting it back!


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> was it white?
> 
> do you have baking soda and vinegar at home.?
> 
> ...


_I have never heard of this one...I need to try it!  _ :icecream:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I learned this from a hair dresser and we used it to get the fake blood (karo syrup with heavy paste food coloring) out of Jesus robes for Passion plays, for washing down said "Jesus" so he could assent all nice and clean. Also, she uses it to get hair die out of her hair when doing colorings. People use it to get red clay stains out of white socks, etc.

It just seems to take out color really well...

Angie


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Oggie said:


> Can it be fixed? Well, no way!
> Afraid he'll be angry you say?
> But what could it hurt?
> He might like the shirt.
> You'll just have to convince him he's gay.


That may be all well and true
But Iâm guessing he would prefer blue
Most men, we would say
We donât wannna be gay
Unless, dear Oggie, its with you.

Hey big fella.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey, I used to wear pink dress shirts! A man that is secure in himself can wear pink!!!
Ed


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey don't feel bad I do that to my poor DH at least every 6 weeks or so. I use those red shop rags in the workshop and it never fails that the occasional one will hide in shirt and get washed and then turn whatever is around it pink!LOL


----------



## sarujenna (Jan 28, 2008)

If you can't get it white again can you just dye it another color? Like dark blue or black or something?


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Well pink is fashion for men now a days! Make him just wear it! LOL


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

whiterock said:


> Hey, I used to wear pink dress shirts! A man that is secure in himself can wear pink!!!
> Ed


Yeh. Nothing wrong with pink dress shirts - have one myself - they go well with grey slacks or a suit. Just find a good tie that coordinates with it.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

nothing wrong with pink dress shirts, but pink t-shirts where he works...they'd laugh him out!!! LOL


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

cjb said:


> That may be all well and true
> But Iâm guessing he would prefer blue
> Most men, we would say
> We donât wannna be gay
> ...



Then, my wife would say that we're through.
Male advances I should always eschew.
It's plain to the eye
we're both real tough guys
But, Dang it cjb! why can't I quit you?


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Oggie said:


> Then, my wife would say that we're through.
> Male advances I should always eschew.
> It's plain to the eye
> we're both real tough guys
> But, Dang it cjb! why can't I quit you?


Lol

Ah oggie, you must be strong
For our trist, it is just plain wrong
While our love like a fountain
Puts to shame brokeback mountain
Weâll just have to move along..

>sniff<


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

More limericks could follow, no doubt.
But it's time for a little time out.
It could be a terror
So with verse I'll be spare or
Melissa her mallet will take out.


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

try oxyclean in warm or hot water. You may have to soak it in oxyclean and hot/warm water for a few days.

I once left a dryclean only burgundy colored dress on top of a cream comforter in my outside laundry room. The window was left open and it rained - the color from the dress bleed onto the comforter. After about 3 days of soaking and changing the water/oxyclean solution every day, the comforter was back to its normal color. There was a little fading of the original colors of the comforter, but it was bearable and saved me from throwing it out.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Pick up a box of Color RUN remover, in the laundry section of the store (Not color remover). It gets out only the color that bled, and not the color fast.
mary


----------

